# Doodle Stink Reccomendations



## marypetlover (Mar 30, 2017)

Does anybody have any recommendations for keeping my Doodle smelling fresh in between baths? All of our snow is melting so its super muddy outside and he is getting very smelly in a short amount of time. Is there a deodorizer I can use or something?
Thanks!


----------



## PatriciafromCO (Oct 7, 2012)

This could be a health or sensitivity to the food your feeding. How doodle coat is your doodle and how often to you brush them. My guys are outside dogs and go through the weather for liking to be out in the open and I don't bathe them and they are fine and not smelly unless it's * horse, goat, or goose lol) again with the self cleaning coat and being out in the open air..


----------



## Kyllobernese (Feb 5, 2008)

I have a Doodle with a really curly coat and she is out in the snow, mud, etc. and has only had a couple of baths and has no smell. I would look at there being something else causing the smell.


----------



## Kathyy (Jun 15, 2008)

He comes in wet, do you brush him out so he gets dry to the skin quickly? If not that could allow nasties to set up shop and make him stink.

Agree about the food, my first dog had anal sac disease and getting her diet right in her old age finally cured her lifelong stink. My other dogs smell of dust, the last shampoo or the last herb they've trampled. Check ears as well, stinky ears can be due to a food that doesn't suit well.

How about getting him clipped down short especially on his feet, rear end and tummy so you can rinse him clean every couple days? How much of a beard do you allow? Perhaps getting that trimmed down and kept cleaner would help. I had a JRT that came with quite the beard, over time I shortened it and he still looked properly wiry even with the muzzle bit at upper lip level.

I live in a really dry climate and put down an old bath towel on wet days to wipe feet off before they come in the house. Easy since it doesn't happen often. You could start a new routine, foot bath before coming in.


----------



## marypetlover (Mar 30, 2017)

Yes we've been having him wipe his feet before he comes up and we take him to get groomed about once a month and rinse him every 2 weeks or so but he continues to stink so I think it's probably something with his diet. We keep his feet, privates, beard, etc pretty short. We try our best to keep him out of the cat food but he's a sneaky catfood-loving guy so he does get some every so often, could that be causing the stink do you think? For his food he gets kirkland organic brand dry and wet food.


----------



## Kathyy (Jun 15, 2008)

Are his anal sacs healthy? Even though I emptied them when they bothered her Sassy stunk as she licked the area.

Grooming once a month is really great but are you combing/brushing him out between sessions? Especially if he is getting wet stuff could be trapped in all his fuzz.

Other than it being too much food and the poor cat isn't getting fed it's fine for a dog to eat cat food. Cats cannot thrive on dog food but the other way around is okay.


----------

